# Pt & pd & washcoat from ss industrial cat



## Sorrycantseeme (Sep 17, 2021)

So using poor man aqua regia I tried to dissolve all metals so I can filter washcoat out , then cement with copper just 1 problem .
The picture shows 2 layers any idea ,it does test + for pt & pd but having hard time separating .

https://imgbox.com/LOEmImJ1


----------



## Sorrycantseeme (Sep 17, 2021)

https://photos.app.goo.gl/3Ma18UjJK65hgBFh9

https://photos.app.goo.gl/w8b2km5jvxR8H7ecA


----------



## Yggdrasil (Sep 17, 2021)

The grey residue in the bottom is the ceramic washcoat. 
The purplebrownish liquor is the dissolved PGMs.


----------



## Sorrycantseeme (Sep 18, 2021)

Awesome thank you so much. What is best way to extract top layer , could I put this in a big zip lock and let it settle again and cut the corner and stop it close to top layer or bad idea ?


----------



## Sorrycantseeme (Sep 18, 2021)

As some know this started over a yr ago but does this look like PGM black . 
1. I dissolved ss honeycomb in poor man's collected the powder and washcoat after checking the solution for pgm .
2. I then took the powder mixture of PGM and Albumins washcoar and dissolved in poor man's .
3. Next I filtered the liquid after testing with stannous showed + , and put liquid in a bucket . 
4. Then I cemented with copper and tested solution till no PGM tested + .

https://photos.app.goo.gl/K9WUnKLrZ77Gbqn76

https://photos.app.goo.gl/eZcYfibdBTbYCSs87

https://photos.app.goo.gl/g2qCeuFunatAzRpy5

https://photos.app.goo.gl/TdbnSH8oz2eD2XDm6


I tried to melt with hho a lil bit failed . 
I have a guy with a stove size induction furnace e says we can melt silver and mix powder with silver and use xrf to determine weight.

Does that sound correct also do I have to heat the black pgm powder to drive off acid still?


----------



## Sorrycantseeme (Sep 18, 2021)

Nobody can offer any insight ! Wow


----------



## Yggdrasil (Sep 18, 2021)

If you already have the PGM black.
Then the best would be to sell as it is.
It need to be rerefined anyway and dissolution is far easier as blacks.
There are some in here that may buy such powders, at least they know where to sell it.
Have a bit patience, it is the weekend for most of us.


----------



## Sorrycantseeme (Sep 20, 2021)

That would be awesome any idea who might interested , that would save a lot of headache having to worry about melting it gives me nightmares !


----------



## Sorrycantseeme (Sep 22, 2021)

Strange no responses another question is , now I have some copper cemented with the pgm black should I use nitric to dissolve the copper so I will have clean pgm black


----------



## Yggdrasil (Sep 22, 2021)

Try to pm Lou.
He may point you in the right direction.

No you should not dissolve copper with nitric.
If there are Pd it will dissolve as well, and to make it 
even more tricky, the Pt will follow the Pd into solution.


----------



## Palladium (Sep 22, 2021)

No! Pd will dissolve in nitric. Pd in a finely divide state will also dissolve in hcl when warm.
Excess warm Ammonium hydroxide should dissolve copper in a finely divided state and will leave the other metals.


----------



## g_axelsson (Sep 23, 2021)

Sorrycantseeme said:


> Awesome thank you so much. What is best way to extract top layer , could I put this in a big zip lock and let it settle again and cut the corner and stop it close to top layer or bad idea ?



Bad idea!

To separate solids from a liquid you should use a filter!

Göran


----------



## Sorrycantseeme (Sep 24, 2021)

I use a filter but it takes forever


----------

